# New pictures of "baby" Huginn



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I finally picked up some batteries for my camera and with the sunshine coming into the house I snapped some pictures of Huginn (now being called Mr. Hugz nearly all of the time). -attached thumbnails-
The last one is my favorite, my blue sheets make him look really awesome. 

I also snapped a couple outside before we went for our run with my cell phone. -inserted pictures-


















He's getting so big and his ears are going crazy with his teething. I love my little man.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is so cute!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

What a cutie! I love the third pic attachment....my fave! The one ear up and one down is so darn cute!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He's growing up! So cute and OMG, the dog collars that would look good on him are limitless! He's adorable and has such pretty markings. You need rechargeable batteries in that camera so we can see him more often! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

He is so cute!!

He and Kee look so much alike, and then so different at the same time!:smile:

I love that one on your bed, that colour always looks great behind him!:thumb:


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

He is so cute =)


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

He's SO cute!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

he's so handsome and cute!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think he is turning out to be quite the handsome man. These last few days his ears have been like that all of the time, one up and one down to the side. 

I can't wait until he is a little older and I can get him some fancy collars, there are so many I want!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

not such a baby  adorable.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are pretty cute! Love the 3rd one!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> not such a baby  adorable.


OMG Re, I LOVE your sig pic!!!!!!! I need that for about half the people I work with!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Huginn is a real cutie!


----------

